# Colposcopie



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

today i went for my fourth colposcopie, i just love getting my cervix cut and burn! ,i'm so mad at my self,i sould of practice more safe sex when i was young so i would not have the HPV virus! grrrrrrrrrr! but it was like 10 years i did have a break out and got one last summer, and got treated today, but i feel better now knowing my pre-cancer cells got blasted! yeah!







if anybody has question about this procedure just ask me,some poeple make colposcopie sound like its the end of the world!


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I had a few colposcopies myself during my life. However, the colposcopy is not necessarly about removing something....first of all is about examining your cervix. If the doctor thinks there's something there....he might one to do a colposcopy to examine it better...and if there is something dangerous there, he would remove it with a laser.Normally anything they do on your cervix won't hurt a bit because there are no nervous cells there. So neither the colposcopy or the surgical laser should be something to be scared of


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Exactly, Colpo is in fact a biopsy. To see if you have any abnormal cell. I also have HPV with low grade abnormal cells. And TanyG, lemme tell you that colop hurts. You're denied sex for a week until it heals up. And it bleeds for a day or 2 since they ripped some tissue to take the sample. The laser thing is called cryotherapy. You can't have sex for a whole month to recover. And it hurts like hell! I almost broke my friend's hand when I got it. I dunno would told you there were no nerve cells there but they're wrong. It ****ing hurts.


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

OK, i don't know if its because i'm french and i explain my self in a wrong way, i'm 32 years old and i've been going to have colposcopie since i'm 25 years old, i all know about the abnormal cells and pre-cancer cells, but i was always told a colposcopie is a colposcopie, what i mean is i went to 2 this past year and yes they did take a bio, but this past week was for a treament because i did have abnormal cells, i don't know were everybody is going off to ,it dosen't hurt etc... what he did was he cut the infected part( to take a bio) and then he treated me he burn my cervix with a laser, wicht does hurt, and its the fisrt time i don't pass out,and you are talking to somebody that has 7 tattoos on my body,the pain dosen't last for long like 10 sec, but its not something i want done everyday, and for me he cut like 3 bios,because my CA 125 level in high so they want to make sure i don't have any cancers.....i know everybody is different but again getting my cervix cut and then burn wasen't fun....and for some reason my boyfreind disappear this week end. i wonder why? oh maybe i can't have sex!!! how nice of him.......grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Sabrina, I'm from montreal and my first language is French too. Everytime they told me it was a colpo it was a biopsy. Maybe the doctor uses the wrong term? I don't know. And the laser thing is in fact, at least in my case, liquid nytrogen. They burned the precancer cells but I still have to go twice a year to check that everything's fine.


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Alright I did my homeworks and found that a colpo is looking with a 50x magnification at the lesions, it just happened that mine took a biopsy at the same time.


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

hey! me to i'm from Montreal! maybe you have the same doctor as me???????? DR Pichet? yeah that's it, i had lesions and i got them burn off again last week!! but i had them like 10 years ago and came back last year! its just not fun! but i'm pround of my self i did not pass out!


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey, Sabrina.I acutally go the Pierre Boucher in Longueuil, not in Montreal. Mine got away for like a year and it came back. I have to get a colpo soon Any news from your boyfriend?


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

About the colposcopy...that's what I meant...it just looks at your cervix...and biopsy is taken only if they think there's something wrong. Colposcopy does not necessarly involve a biopsy. I am sorry it hurt for you but what I said about the cervix is true. You shouldn't feel anything there. Anyway...you should ask your doctor for a local anesthesic next time you go for something like this. I once had a tumor on my cervix too. I went to at least 10 colposcopies, cause first they were just keeping it under observation. Then I went through a surgical laser procedure and they cut quite a bit out of my cervix.


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

tanaG don't be sorry! i think everybody its different, and the pain i feel lasted like 5 sec....when i was younger i use to pass out and freak out! but i think because (like you) when you get tons of colposcopie done, you get use to the mild pain, kind of like a tattoo, the first one hurts alot and then the others hurt but not really........llol.....and to respond at yukie, yes my boyfreind appear on sunday........ but i still did not have sex with him i've been spotting since the colposcopie but that is also because of the new seasonal BCP,but i'm so happy on it, i haven't had any IBS attacts nor migraines, ..i can't believe it! i hope it keeps on going on !


----------



## lidelg51 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi...Im new here. Just saw this and wanted to say Ive had several of them through the years with the most recent prior to having a DNC this past winter....used to have a lot of cramping with them but now that Im post menapausal, they don't seem to be as bad...not good mind you, just not so horrible.


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I had a colposcopy with a biopsy done and it did hurt for a few mins a huge pinch and then I was just sore for a few days. They made me lay down for 15 mins before getting up. They told me the same thing that it doesn't hurt because there are no nerves down there and they are full of bull.


----------



## lidelg51 (Apr 14, 2010)

Had my share over the years. Most recently had a D&C and hysteroscopy....piece of cake, no big deal at all. Anesthesia helped a lot...


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

I hope this helps you to understand this particular instrument...A colposcope is simply a big magnifier. It does not ever touch you. It is used for examining everything from the external genitals, in the vagina, and all the way back to the cervix. After the external area is examined for minute lacerations or other abnormalities, an ordinary speculum is inserted and the lens of the colposcope is aimed for viewing in it. This magnified viewing helps the doctor or nurse to photgraph or take swabs or biopsy or whatever is necessary. So, really all that happens is that a speculum is inserted... like always. The colposcope does not touch you at all. If you were my patient, I would let you view your ring or something to see that it is just a super duper magnifier. Even the teeniest scratch can be seen. It is a tool used to help the Sexual Assault Nurse Examiner do that one part of the rape exam. I did that for 10years.What you really need to know is what the actual procedure to be done is called, because that is where discomfort varies. If it's just an examination or swabs, it's only the stretching by the speculum that feels uncomfortable. If you are having an endrometrial biopsy done, where the doctor must open the cervix to get through, it hurts. So, it is not having a colposcopy that hurts... remember, that tool does not touch you.... it is what the particular procedure is; it can be mildly uncomfortable or very painful (if so, don't be afraid to ask for meds to help). Cathy


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

LOL...Cathy...that's what I was trying to explain. I cannot see how a colposcopy can hurt as long as it just takes a look at the cervix...of course taking a biopsy can hurt but that is not necessarly part of the procedure. Not to mention that a simple local anesthetic can make that painless as well.


----------

